# Do phones go in January sales?



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2011)

My contract with Orange ends in January but I can end it now if I want. I'm probably going to go over to Giffgaff. I want a shiny new phone but having never actually bought a phone before I don't know if they're ever on sale. Is it worth waiting for the January sales? I'm going to be wanting a smartphone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2011)

let's see what other people say before you decide what to do


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2011)

Er, yes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2011)

yes


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, you can assume that come January there should be some decent deals for smartphones, especially when you factor in the release during November of a major Android phone plus three breakthrough Nokia Windows phones. 

These will want to challenge the new iPhone 4S, so after Xmas should see the frenzy calm down and therefore better deals!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2011)

IME you buy a phone one week and it's cheaper the next. Depends how much you want to spend and long you want to wait before you can be with us cool people playing word feud and angry birds our every waken hour


----------

